# What's reasonable for assembly and fitting?



## rover19 (Feb 17, 2012)

Short version: Is $120 a reasonable price for bike assembly and fitting? 

Longer version: 

So I'm thinking of getting into the world of road bikes. Total newbie at this point.

I've visited a few shops in my neighborhood, and while I am by no means done shopping locally, I've been pretty disappointed with the experience thus far. Many on these forums preach the virtues of finding the right bike with the right geometry from an LBS - an experience that can't be replicated without hands-on time, but the places I've been to haven't had sufficient variety for that to really make sense. Moreover, I don't know what the hell I'm supposed to be looking for or what different geometry really means to my riding experience. 

As for the shops themselves, one shop was totally useless and just pointed me to their Jamis catalog. The second just said, "This is the bike for you (a Bianchi). Why yes, it is the only one in your price range - which is why it's PERFECT for you!" The third shop was actually fantastic, but their cheapest bike was $1300. (A Ridley Icarus)

So, unless something changes my mind, I'm thinking I may order from bikesdirect and then go to shop #3 for assembly and fitting. The guy I talked to said he'd be happy to work with me on an internet-ordered bike, and that he could do the fitting (which he said would take about an hour) and assembly for $120. Moreover, he seemed to really know his stuff and was friendly and helpful. 

Does that seem like a reasonable price and plan?

Any other thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

very reasonable. we charge $225.00 for frame-up build, and that does not include fitting. that said, the shop i work at is in Marin country, and everything is expensive here. but, the combined experience of the 5 guys in the shop is well over 100 years.


----------



## rover19 (Feb 17, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> very reasonable. we charge $225.00 for frame-up build, and that does not include fitting. that said, the shop i work at is in Marin country, and everything is expensive here. but, the combined experience of the 5 guys in the shop is well over 100 years.


Thanks for the reply.

I'm in Manhattan, so things are typically quite pricey here too. That said, this wouldn't quite be a "frame up" build.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes, $120 for a build and "fit" is fair. Question, though. If it doesn't "fit" and you don't want to return it, you are looking at buying a new stem, or seatpost, or crankset. That price is for advice... god knows what you might need to have your generic BD frame "fit" you, with or without some swapped parts (and replacement seat is a given, probably plus pedals).

The REAL difference is likely to be more than such a price unless the BD bike is pretty spot on to your build. Setting aside the other reasons not to do the BD thing. So, the answer to your brief question (is the price reasonable) is "yes" but long term analysis, "no."

One opinion.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Along the same lines as what JayTee describes, my concern is that you'll guess wrong on sizing. If that happens, depending on just how far off sizing is, the fitting may not go too well. Then you're faced with the 'make it work' or return it options.

Going into this with eyes wide open to avoid the pitfalls, I think given this scenario, the BD route is workable. Just make sure to get _sizing_ advice from your LBS _before_ committing to the purchase. 

This essential pre-purchase fitting may incur an extra charge, and the LBS will need to work with you on the specific BD model you're considering to compare its geo with that of their 'test' bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

rover19 said:


> So, unless something changes my mind, I'm thinking I may order from bikesdirect and then go to shop #3 for assembly and fitting. The guy I talked to said he'd be happy to work with me on an internet-ordered bike, and that he could do the fitting (which he said would take about an hour) and assembly for $120. Moreover, he seemed to really know his stuff and was friendly and helpful.


If you want a new bike and you need to stretch a buck, this sounds like a great plan. Will he help you choose the size? You can ride some real bikes to figure out what you need from top tube length and if you need anything special from the head tube length, and know you're ordering the right size. None of this stuff is rocket science, but the height/bike size chart on BD is an oversimplification, and could put you on the wrong thing.

When I lived in New York, I mostly went to Gotham Bikes in SoHo. I also got a little work done at Sid's, and I bought a commuter (for which I overpaid, but it saved me a lot of time  ) at Frank's.

Different bikes handle differently. Changes in head angle and chainstay length are the biggest element of this, I think, but bottom bracket height varies too. To be honest, I've mostly shot from the hip on my own bikes, but when I had to buy my cyclocross bike new anyway, I test-rode several different ones. They didn't all have the same "personality." I got the one that I could pay for and felt snappy. Sometimes people are looking for stability and comfort, which are a little different. Neither should be greatly compromised in a modern road bike, but they do have different emphases.


----------



## newbie5 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

The whole whether to order online / from BD has certainly been explored in detail so I'll leave the pro/con debate for another thread.

I too like the original post am planning to purchase from BD. I live in Seattle Does anyone have any experience taking a bike from BD to a shop in Seattle where they got both good service and a good price on final assembly?

Thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Have you already checked out our used shops? Between Second Ascent, Recycled Cycles, REI, Performance (gasp,) Play-it-Again Sports, and I know there're a couple others, I'd be surprised if you couldn't find a bike for your price that you liked. I also rode an inexpensive new bicycle at Ride Bicycles that I was quite impressed by; I didn't end up buying it because a friend offered me his '06 Portland. But I got good service and the bike (Torker Interurban) was pretty great for a LBS bike at that cost. If you've read the threads, you've read about what people consider the value-added from buying locally to be; I'd say I consider that to be worth more in terms of how much I enjoy riding a bike than the components that happen to be hanging from it.

I like the mechanics at Second Ascent, Speedy Reedy and Gregg's. They're all quite professional, so you shouldn't get any attitude. I wouldn't know the price off the top of my head. New bike builds are often listed as a service you can buy for fixed price. Otherwise, shop time here costs about $60/hr.


----------

